# K-9 kraving raw dog food recall



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

K-9 Kraving Raw Dog Food Recall October 2015 | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Saw that and had to run check the name on the new frozen raw I got yesterday.. whew not the same brand. I have been moving Jazz to premade raw while the rest are still kibble and topped with the premade. would love to get them all totally on raw as they seem to look and feel better.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I used to get tho brand for Sunny from a small local pet shop. Never bought chicken, tho. Glad he if off if it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not feeding that brand, but I was interested to read that it was a voluntary recall. I hope it was caught through routine safety testing quickly. Unless you subscribe to a Petfood advisory site, had signed up on the company web site, or ever helpful PF, this is news you might miss. Thanks Poodlebeguiled!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, I signed up for Dog Food Advisor's emails so when there's a recall, I'm alerted. I'd never know otherwise...not until it might be too late. A lot of them are due to salmonella, which isn't_ usually_ the end of the world for dogs, (but sometimes it is) and it can be for humans...really more risky for humans. But recently there have been some with listeria. :afraid: Now that's a serious thing. So, if anyone wants to sign up with them, here is their link. Glad we all ditched this bullet. Yes Mfmst, I do appreciate companies that voluntarily pull their stuff if there is a mistake in processing and something like this turns up. 

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------

